

Looking for front end development work - dawilster

Hi everyone,<p>Thank you for taking the time out of your busy day to read this, my name is William Porter I'm 19 years old and instead of committing my holidays to a department store I thought I'd dedicate my time to something I'm more passionate about, websites.<p>I've been working with websites for the past 3 years and front end development for the past year, mainly on personal projects but late 2011 had the opportunity to work on 4 commercial projects which was a great experience, I learnt a lot and wish to consolidate that experience with further freelance work.<p>I predominately work with PSD to HTML conversions in the past with technologies such as jQuery and CSS but I'm looking to expand my skills and accepting most jobs revolving around front end work.<p>I may not be the best experienced but I'm hard working, I have the drive to learn new skills and I'm passionate about what I do.
What you get with me is a friendly communication experience, you don't get the canned responses from say a traditional boxed service for instance, I listen to what you have to say and I strive to coming up with the best solutions.<p>Thank you so much for reading and if you'd like to contact me my details are below.<p>Website: http://wporter.com (can see some of my previous work)<p>Email: william@wporter.com
======
riledhel
May I recommend you start with the dedicated threads for this? "Ask HN:
Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2012)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412901> and "Ask HN: Who is Hiring?
(January 2012)" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412900> There's also a
google document with a list of contractors available for hire on HN, but I
can't find the link right now.

~~~
dawilster
Thanks for the advice, I'm not update with the conventions of hacker news so I
was unsure how to go about it.

Thanks again.

~~~
riledhel
here! add yourself <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

